# Finanzielle Probleme



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2007)

*Hallo Forengemeinde!

Finanzielle Probleme als auch Äußerungen einzelner User 
zwingen uns nun zu folgenden unüberlegten schritten:*

 

*Wir bitten um euer Unverständnis und nötigen Euch zur 
weiteren Zusammenarbeit. Wem diese neuen Bedingungen 
dennoch nicht zusagen, der kann zu einem Festpreis 
von 19,95 € / Monat* seinen Account Kündigen.*

* Im ersten Jahr 19,95 € / Monat in den Folgejahren nur noch 37,66 € / Monat.
  Alle 10 Jahre besteht die Möglichkeit einen Antrag auf Wiederaufnahme zu stellen.


----------



## katja (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*


----------



## midnite (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

 

Ich erkläre mich hiermit feierlich mit meine 

Unverständnis

 3


----------



## Conny (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hallo Forenbetreiber,

das ist doch viel zu einfach: Fragen Sie Ulala Schmidt und Ihnen wird geholfen 

Ansonsten: Bald kommt ein neues Jahr und dann wird Alles besser :troet


----------



## rut49 (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hallo, Teich:crazy !
Das wäre doch das Richtige für den 1.April gewesen, oder? Wir wollten doch 
alle lieb sein und haben für 2008 doch Besserung  geschworen! Nur noch und nie mehr    mlG Regina


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@Regina
Na drum musste es doch noch 2007 raus


----------



## Rambo (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Lächerlich diese Preise. Ihr hört von meinem Apotheker oder werdet von meinem Artzt erschlagen.


in diesem Sinne 
Hochachtungs `voll der Anwalt


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@Rambo
Ne, ne - so leicht ist das nicht. Erstens haben wir bereits einen Apotheker unseres Vertrauens an Bord und zweitens würde dein Arzt uns niemals nicht erschlagen, er würde vor Mitleid sicher nur seine Börse öffnen um uns armen Forumsgeistern mal was vernünftiges zu beißen zu besorgen.

In diesem Sinne - Hochverachtungsvoll, Rechnung folgt.


----------



## Eugen (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@ Plastikschüsselbesitzer   

bei diesen Preisen tränen mir die Augen.   

Dank Ulla,die Trulla sowie ihren Vorgängern, gibt es das Meiste von dieser Liste bei uns umsonst.  :evil 

@ Joachim


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Ulla,die Trulla sowie ihren Vorgängern, gibt es das Meiste von dieser Liste bei uns umsonst. :evil


 
Das finden wir mega- , wir wollen auch mal unseren (nicht Eugen) Apotheker weinend vor uns zusammenbrechen sehen ... und das, dank Ulalala  sogar umsonst, kostenlos und vergebens   


ansonsten ist Eure neue Mod-, Experten- und Admin-Gebührenordnung:


----------



## Carlo (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hallo Hr.Tech./Mod Joachim

ich suche schon über zwei Stunden die Kontonummer um die Überweisung machen zu können. Wo steht die denn????? 

Habe aber noch eine Frage zur Überweisung.........Gibt es irgendwelche Sonderkonditionen für schnelle Banküberweisungen?

Würde auch gerne wissen ob es bei den Beratungsgebühren nicht auch so ne Art Flatrate gibt.....dann würde ich natürlich nicht kündigen.....weil man dann ja immer "kostenlos" dumme Fragen stellen kann.

In Anbetracht der heutigen Preisentwicklungen hoffe ich auf eine Antwort in den nächsten zwei Tagen um einen Vertrag zu den heutigen Tagespreisen abschließen zu können.


Viele Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

"hoffe ich auf eine Antwort in den nächsten zwei Tagen" - So sei es!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hi Joachim,

ich hatte gestern abend eine ziemlich schwere Nacht, möchte dir daher folgendes zu bedenken geben:

Art. 1 § 8 RBerG sieht vor:

"(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer
1. fremde Rechtsangelegenheiten geschäftsmäßig besorgt, ohne die nach diesem Artikel erforderliche Erlaubnis zu besitzen,
2. gegen ein Verbot nach § 7 Satz 2 verstößt oder
3. unbefugt die Berufsbezeichnung "Rechtsbeistand" oder eine ihr zum Verwechseln ähnliche Bezeichnung führt.
(2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet werden. "

Dies zum Thema unerlaubte Rechtsberatung... 

Also wird dir wohl kaum was anderes übrig bleiben... am einfachsten alle Gebühren wieder auf 0,00 setzen.


----------



## Armin501 (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Nach all diesem, müssen wir uns von einander Trennen, 
oder wir lassen es auf jeden beruhen, umso zu tuen,
als wenn man nichts zu tun hat,welches sich daraus ergibt, dass
man es nicht leicht hat.
Ich kann leider weder das Eine noch das Andere bezahlen, ich bin nämlich
Teichbesitzer.

So, da habt ihr meinen Senf ............

Gruß Armin


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@Jo-Hamburg
Nee, nee, neeeeee ...  So einfach ist das nun wirklich nicht - und das ich mich ohne gebührenden Gebühreneinzug auf eine Antwort einlasse kann ja wohl nur eins bedeuten: Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld! 

Bevor du dich zu sehr der Antwort erfreust - hier mal meine kleine Umkostenaufstellung, die du dir gern als Gebührenbescheid über den  Bierkasten an der Wand aufknüpfen darfst, wenn ... ja wenn du darunter ein Airbrushlogo unseres Forumbanners an die Wand sprühst! (Als Quellennachweis)



> Gebührenbescheid Nr. 0000000000000000000000000001
> 
> Jo-hamburg
> Hamburg
> ...



So, und nun will ich kein gejammer mehr hören, schließlich erfüllt all das einen guten Zweck - nämlich, das ich mich besser fühle und das ist doch schon mal was!   



@Carlo
Du musst noch warten, oder noch 2 Münzen einwerfen...


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@Armin
Na da steckt ja jemand in einer trüben Lage - aber soo trüb ist sie dann doch nicht! 

Eine Kündigung kannst du dir nicht leisten, eine vernünftige Antwort auch nicht mehr  na dann wirst du wohl auf ewig zum Lesen hier verdonnert werden. 

Und du stehst jetzt mit 8,33 € bei mir in der Kreide!  

(Ableistbar in Anwesenheitsstunden beim nächsgelegenen Forumsteichtreffen.  )


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hi Joachim,

ich halt meinen lieber da raus... bevor es noch teurer wird !!  

...aber du scheinst ja zuviel Zeit zu haben.  

Ich mache mir mal Gedanken, wie man diss ändern kann.
Mir fällt bestimmt was ein..


----------



## Iris S. (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@Joachim

Nee, so geht das nicht. Dein Gebührenbescheid an Jo ist einfach falsch  .

Achselzucken ist doch diese Woche im Angebot.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hi,

@ Iris: danke für Unterstützung, hab ich wirklich nötig.

@ Joachim:
Es ist schon wieder passiert…ich hab keine Schmeiliehs mehr. Passiert komischerweise immer nur nachts. Wie kann das angehen..ist ein richtiges Fänomehn. Ich will, bevor ich schlafen gehe, noch einen wichtigen Beitrag schreiben oder Rätsel lösen… weg sind die Schmeihlies.
Ich fühle mich gemoppt. An meinem Rechner liegt es nicht… habe den jetzt zweimal gebuhtet.
Kann daher nur am Forum liegen. Ist diss ein Kompott gegen mich ??
Da stecken bestimmt die mods dahinter … auch Dodi habe ich im Verdacht, da die immer mit mir meckert. Ich würde nur Blödsinn machen… ich !! 
Ich bitte die mods mal die Forumsoftwähr zu überprüfen. Ich wäre ja nicht der erste, der hier gemoppelt wurde. Es gab da auch mal einen bonanzo, arroganzo (oder so) bei dem wars ähnlich, der bekam keine mail und war nicht schuld.
Komisch, dass das immer nur nachts ist; morgens sind die Dinger wieder da. Da steckt doch System dahinter oder doch Dodi bin Laden oder die Axt des Bösen ??  
Ich hätte gern eine blausible Erklärung oder ist der Zugrief auf die Schmeihlies nachts limitiert ??
Bei wem passiert das noch…. oder bin ich ein Einzelgänger ??

Joachim, bitte nicht wieder einen Gebührenbescheid... ich brauche echte Hilfe, ich kann noch nicht mal richtig jetzt : Prost sagen. Siehste das die Schmeihlies nicht funktiogehen ??


----------



## Joachim (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

@__ Iris
 Stimmt - da muss ich wohl noch üben ...  

@Jo
Schwierige Frage -> schwierige Antwort: Da du scheinbar des öffteren am Nachttisch zu sitzen scheinst und dein Kompott nümmer finden kannst möchte ich dir wenigstens verraten, wo die Schmeilies sich des Nachts rumtreiben ...

Da die Schmeilies wie du und ich tagsüber teils über Gebühr (  ) gefordert werden, gehen diese abends natürlich zu Bett. Was dachtest du denn was die sonst nachts tun? 
Die Forumsoftwähr überprüfe ich seit Jahren mindestens einmal am Tag oder immer dann, wenn sie mal wieder nicht das tut was ich mir vorstelle. Vielleicht solltest du das mal mit Dodi machen?   ich bin ja hier auch nur der Techniker ...

Desweiteren ist mir nur dein Mut zur Lücke aufgefallen, trau mich nun aber nicht, dies auch noch näher zu erleutern! ich sach nur   

Auf deinen Wunsch einer blausiblen Erklärung bin ich wie du siehts selbstunverständlich eingegangen. 

Weil nun bald Silvester ist, werden alle Gebührenbescheide erst im neuen Jahr zu- und fällig gestellt.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Finanzielle Probleme*

Hi Joachim,

ich danke dir für deine Hilfe. Mein Problem hast du nett umschrieben. Dodi war da etwas direkter und meinte es läge am Bier (welches ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abends immer trinken muss).

Dies kann jedoch nicht sein. Ich habe gestern keinen einzigen Tropfen Bier getrunken und hatte wieder keine Schmeiliehs... also Thema Bier ist es nicht.

Wie du siehst bin ich selbst auch um eine Lösung bemüht. Ich habe extra gestern diese Tortur auf mich genommen und nur etwa 3 Flaschen Rotwein (nen guten Barolo) getrunken.... wieder keine Schmeiliehs.

Ich mach diss jetzt einfach so, daß ich nachts, wenn ich an den Computer gehe, mir eine Tröte mitnehme und die Schmeiliehs aufwecke. Das sollte gehen.... mal sehn was Dodi dazu sagt.

Brauchst mir also keinen Gebührenbescheid zu schicken oder lass uns wenigstens Ratenzahlung vereinbaren....   

.... siehste... mein Lieblingsschmeilieh geht wieder !!!


----------

